# GSP Invasion



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

My green star is growing and now it's taking over button coral. Do you think I can rescue the little one?
Photo is from this morning.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

either cut the rock and separate the gsp from your other coral or kill the gsp. If left on the same rock it'll eventually take over the other coral


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

u can also try to chisel out the gsp or yes just kill the ones bordering other corals. many people keep gsp on a single rock to prevent it from taking over the tank. if u decide to frag it, ill take ur gsp


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

if you leave gsp on the same rock as any other coral, the gsp will win regardless of chisels or pruning. It'll find a way to take over the whole rock.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

send it to me :3

as pretty as it is, it is hard to control or contain.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

better yet I have a few of those "button coral" (green polyps) that need a new home that you can have!!!!

in my case I actually choose to keep the GSP vs the button polyps....


----------

